# MGB is in the hospital



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I just talked to him and he doesn't know when he will be out or have access to a laptop that will hopefully have the internet.
I know this can be a serious problem if he doesn't get it corrected now. Even then it may be to late.
Please keep him in your thoughts. Thanks, sportsnut1975


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Best wishes to you MGB. I've enjoyed reading your posts during my time lurking this forum. Get well soon.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow, sad news. I wondered why he hadn't been posting lately. I hope he's better soon. He's a great Blazer fan and I miss his enthusiasm on this board. Get better soon MGB.

BNM


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I've been wondering what happened to him as he is a regular in the predictions game but has been very sporatic lately.

I hope he gets well soon. Best wishes to him.

Gramps...


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

Please pass along my best wishes. Get well soon, MGB.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Hang in there, MGB!! You are missed around here. Can't wait 'till you're back and posting your pictures from the Rose Garden again. Get well soon!!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Get well soon, mgb!!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Good vibes your way, MGB!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Get well! IDK what is wrong but I hope that all ends up ok.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Come back soon, MGB.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

MGB, Get well soon so you can be ready for the season opener with Greg Oden.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear this. Best wishes!


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Get well soon and back to the forum when you are up too it!


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family...take care!!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Get better MGB. See ya when you get back!:eek8:


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

MGB, there's not much to add other than I hope you were able to catch that sweet, sweet victory over the Lakers--it's good for what ails ya. Seriously, you're in our thoughts and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

hope your doing well.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

our thoughts&prayers are out there for ya..get well soon!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Get better Michael.


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

Hang in there dude. Get better soon.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

In addition to my post above, I hope, if Michael wants them to and is able to, the Blazers pay him a visit. And not just Jay Allen or Todd Bosma visit either. Im talking big named people. 

He deserves to have his name mentioned on the radio broadcasts and the TV broadcasts, and not just because he's a mod here.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Get well soon MGB! You're sorely missed on the forums, and always enjoyed the videos you made from your seat at the Garden. Get better man.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm keeping you in my prayers. Get well soon!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers my friend.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Michael, you are missed here. I hope/pray you get better soon so that you can get back to rooting on our team and be with your loving family.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

We miss you, MGB! Get well!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I hope gets better


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

My thoughts are with Michael. Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

:cheers: Here's to the man who gave us this:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pbu8cJuzMYE&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pbu8cJuzMYE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

WE're all pullin for you MGB get well soon!!!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

get better soon!


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

get well, mgb.

though i've often disagreed with you, i've always enjoyed reading your posts. you're a great blazers fan.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Haven't posted for awhile but I check in every day. Get well soon Michael,the place isn't the same without you!


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Get well soon MGB!!!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Members of the Blazer family I want to get well soon:

Greg Oden
Martell Webster
Joel Przybilla
And MGB! Last but not least!

Hang in there MGB, we're all pulling for you and miss you.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Get better soon, man. Hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I have no idea who MGB is, but I do know he is a fellow poster on this great board. So I hope you get well and post on here again. It's always sad hearing about someone being in the hospital, even if you don't know them. So get your *** out of the hospital and I'll rep you man! :wink:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*GET WELL SOON!*


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Get well soon, MGB!

-Pop


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

MGB, last Tuesday, I was at a post-game event in the Rose Room for season tickets holders. They were running a slide show as everyone entered. The picture of you and Brandon Roy was flashed across the screen many times. My thoughts are with you. Get well soon. 

SB


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Get well soon MGB. We need you back here and healthy.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

MGB hope to see you well soon!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> In addition to my post above, I hope, if Michael wants them to and is able to, the Blazers pay him a visit. And not just Jay Allen or Todd Bosma visit either. Im talking big named people.
> 
> He deserves to have his name mentioned on the radio broadcasts and the TV broadcasts, and not just because he's a mod here.


Agreed, he is a great poster and a die hard Blazer fan. Get better MGB, your in my prayers.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

There are certain posters who, even if you don't know them personally, can feel confident that they are good people with a kind heart. MGB has got to be on the top part of that list for most posters here.

I'm hoping/praying he gets well soon and look forward to the day I will once again be reading and enjoying his posts and the perspective he brings to the board.

Get well soon my internet buddy.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm back!

Unfortunately I'm still in the hospital, but they have wireless access so at least I can get online! 

Wow, that's for all the kind words and well wishes! Makes me even more determine to get better.

I have what my doctor calls lung failure. He must mean partial failure because I'm still breathing!

The nite before my apt with my lung doc I had a blood gas done and my oxygen level was at 44, the norm is 80 at room air while I was on six liters of oxygen. So the next day at my apt my doc sent me straight to the hospital. I was a little reluctant, because it's torture here with my tailbone, but he pointed out how my fingernails were blue which I hadn't even notice. So I thought yea, maybe I better go in. A x-ray yesterday showed the bottom of my lungs are collapsed. I also have a lot of water on my body so we'll be working to get the water off and expanding the collapse part of my lungs.

I already feel a little better, but just typing this gets me out of breath a little so I won't be posting a lot. I will be reading posts though! I'd go through withdraws if I couldn't do that!

Thanks again!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm still in the hospital, but they have wireless access so at least I can get online!
> 
> ...


yay! 

hurry back Michael.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mgb said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm still in the hospital, but they have wireless access so at least I can get online!
> 
> ...


It's great to see you post and hear that you are O.K. Get well and I wish you a speedy recovery and exit from the hospital.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

If you ever get out I guess I will have to break down and pay up my bet? Thanks to the Blazers sitting Martell it looks like his average will indeed be above 9.9. Maybe you should check and see if he is in the room next to you.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for checking in Michael. Glad you are doing better. We are all thinking about you. Hope to see you at the draft party.

Cheers!

:cheers:


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Good to hear from you MGB. Hope you get well soon man. Think of Oden and Rudy next year, and all will be well.


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi MGB! My thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours. You are a class act and great person. The Trailblazers need more fans like you. Stay strong friend


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Glad to hear you are getting good care. Hope you are back to posting here full time soon. 

best wishes,
barfo


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Good to hear you're doing better, WELCOME HOME.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Tell the docs to get your lungs back to full capacity because you're going to need them to cheer the Blazers on next season.

Get well soon.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I came looking for this thread to see if anyone knew how Michael was doing. WOW - answered prayer and response from MGB himself!!!! Yahooooooooooo!!

Glad you're getting professional help and treatment. You're in good hands.

Now....get better!!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Wily old veteran MGB's just letting the newbies get some run at PT (posts and threads) here to finish off the season.

Next fall he'll be back at 100% for the Title run.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Good to hear from you, Michael! 

I have just one thing to say to the Blazers tonight . . . 


Let's win this one for MGB!


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I haven't met you personally, but I've seen you at the Garden. I will come and introduce myself next time you're there. You are a truly great Blazers fan. Get well soon!


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

mgb said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm still in the hospital, but they have wireless access so at least I can get online!
> 
> ...


Hey MGB,

I missed this thread last night when I was on and had no idea you were ill until I read your post in the Blazer - Sacremento game thread.

I only know you from the board posts (I think). So don't know if our paths have ever crossed. But I do know that a collapsed lung can be a serious problem. I wish you a speedy and complete recovery and hope you get out of the hospital Monday as mentioned.

Here's to you!

JAFO


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

Belated best wishes and get well soon!


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Get Well Soon MGB!


----------

